# IS IT BETTER TO TAKE PROBIOTICS BEFORE U GO TO SLEEP OR IN THE MORNING?



## ulceribs (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi guys, I find no help from probiotics (I take Culturelle) (+fiber supplement - Metamucil) that I take in the mornings. *Maybe you could advice me.... is it a good idea to take it (probiotic & fiber supplement) before I go to sleep? Is it a good idea? or in the morning it shows more effect? *


----------



## ulceribs (Jul 5, 2004)

*Also is it better to take it before or after meal (probiotics and fiber supplement)?*


----------



## ulceribs (Jul 5, 2004)

*Also is it better to take it before or after meal (probiotics and fiber supplement)?*


----------



## ulceribs (Jul 5, 2004)

Please reply folks...really need ur advice *Please reply folks...really need ur advice*


----------



## ulceribs (Jul 5, 2004)

Please reply folks...really need ur advice *Please reply folks...really need ur advice*


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey IBS,There are different schools of thought on this. But what I've read and tend to agree with is that probiotics are best taken with food, because the stomach acid is diluted/not as strong when mixed with food.It takes at least a month sometimes to see a difference with probiotics. That said, culturelle evoked no symptomatic relief when I tried it some time ago.Have you tried the probiotic Digestive Advantage IBS? I saw BIG differences with that (& iFlora awhile back) though I take Kyo Dophilus now alongwith the DA IBS because its human strain. Others have reported good changes with Metagenics brands probiotics as well as Jarro Dophilus, and Jarrow's Healthy Trinity.I take my fiber mixed with water(2 T metamucil)before my breakfast protein shake, and then again before dinner. I take probiotics after each meal.Just what I do. You may need to experiemnt before you hit on what's right for you. And give it time. Also remember if taking a new probiotic, it may cause more gas or diarrhea the first week or so due to "die off", but its good, not bad. Shows that its working and making some changes in your intestines.Take good care, T-


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey IBS,There are different schools of thought on this. But what I've read and tend to agree with is that probiotics are best taken with food, because the stomach acid is diluted/not as strong when mixed with food.It takes at least a month sometimes to see a difference with probiotics. That said, culturelle evoked no symptomatic relief when I tried it some time ago.Have you tried the probiotic Digestive Advantage IBS? I saw BIG differences with that (& iFlora awhile back) though I take Kyo Dophilus now alongwith the DA IBS because its human strain. Others have reported good changes with Metagenics brands probiotics as well as Jarro Dophilus, and Jarrow's Healthy Trinity.I take my fiber mixed with water(2 T metamucil)before my breakfast protein shake, and then again before dinner. I take probiotics after each meal.Just what I do. You may need to experiemnt before you hit on what's right for you. And give it time. Also remember if taking a new probiotic, it may cause more gas or diarrhea the first week or so due to "die off", but its good, not bad. Shows that its working and making some changes in your intestines.Take good care, T-


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I am taking Cultrelle and find that it hasnt changed anything at all. I started to take it about a month ago cause I was on antibiotics. However my gastro had told me to take it and see if after 3 weeks it did anything (I'm not clear as to what its supposed to do). I am both C and D, though usually tend to lean more towards C, but i dont really fit the profile. I also take fibercon (2 a day) and have been for many years. I initially took it for D, I think its good for both C and D. Anyway I don't pay attention to when I take it, do so at all different times and never saw a difference. Sorry I cant be more helpful.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I am taking Cultrelle and find that it hasnt changed anything at all. I started to take it about a month ago cause I was on antibiotics. However my gastro had told me to take it and see if after 3 weeks it did anything (I'm not clear as to what its supposed to do). I am both C and D, though usually tend to lean more towards C, but i dont really fit the profile. I also take fibercon (2 a day) and have been for many years. I initially took it for D, I think its good for both C and D. Anyway I don't pay attention to when I take it, do so at all different times and never saw a difference. Sorry I cant be more helpful.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I take PB8. It says to take two. I take one in the morning with Hyoscyamine (Levsil) before I eat. Then I take a pb8 when I come home. Now last night I had that urge and felt crampy so I took another Levsil with my 2nd PB8 and it made the sensation go away. Overall I'd say the PB8 (which is acidopholus and some other bacteria I forget) has helped me have a more regular rather than runny movement, but hasn't necessarily cured me of D.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I take PB8. It says to take two. I take one in the morning with Hyoscyamine (Levsil) before I eat. Then I take a pb8 when I come home. Now last night I had that urge and felt crampy so I took another Levsil with my 2nd PB8 and it made the sensation go away. Overall I'd say the PB8 (which is acidopholus and some other bacteria I forget) has helped me have a more regular rather than runny movement, but hasn't necessarily cured me of D.


----------

